# Ipod Will Not Connect to Home Wifi.



## lemondp4495 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok so i have a 32g ipod touch that i got about 6months ago and it does not connect to my home router. I have no trouble connecting at other locations and my laptop connects ot my router without any problems. I have tried changing the password, renewing the lease, reseting the router, uninstalling/reinstalling the router, and everything else i can think of and it STILL will not connect. 

Anyone have any other ideas how to fix this problem?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi lemondp4495 and Welcome to TSF,

What happens when you try to connect to the network? Do you get an error right away? Or is it connected but internet is unavailable?

Please get back to us with as much information as possible, as to where your problem really lies.


----------

